# River cane



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a lot that has some about 6-7 ft tall. Is there anything I can make out of it? Looking for ideas on something to put it to use before I bush hog it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a lot that has some about 6-7 ft tall. Is there anything I can make out of it? Looking for ideas on something to put it to use before I bush hog it.



Is river cane the same as bamboo? If so, I have heard that you can call Zoo Atlanta and they will come get it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2013)

mattech said:


> Is river cane the same as bamboo? If so, I have heard that you can call Zoo Atlanta and they will come get it.


Not sure, the Georgia power guy called it river cane. Its in Hancock county so not worth them coming for it, but I just wanted to make something out of it. I looked on here and am thinking about making arrow shafts with some old arrow heads just for the man room. If that turns out to be what I do I will have to learn how to make them from those fellas over there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2013)

Put this in the Primitive Skils forum, and you`ll get some response. Rivercane has a lot of good uses.

Let me know if you want me to move the thread for you.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Put this in the Primitive Skils forum, and you`ll get some response. Rivercane has a lot of good uses.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to move the thread for you.


Please do, I was just over there.Thanks


----------



## joedublin (Apr 22, 2013)

You can make a pretty good ground blind out of a bunch of 'em.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2013)

They make good strikers for slate calls too.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 22, 2013)

What diameter is the cane? And how much do you have?


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 22, 2013)

Rivercane




or bamboo?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2013)

trad bow said:


> What diameter is the cane? And how much do you have?


About the size of my pinky finger. I would guess I still have about 2-3 hundred in fishing rod size, but have some neighbors that have 1/2 acre of it.

I will ad a picture. I could only find a picture of the smaller size, but its off to the right. I learned one thing fast, you cut it off at the ground you had best have some good boots on next time you go out there.


----------



## Leathermandan (Apr 22, 2013)

ARROWS you can make cane arrows. If you want to get rid of some ill take some. I'm learning how to make Arrows myself and that sounds like a good size.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 22, 2013)

Where are you? I pass through Hancock County on Hwy 15 and have admired a patch or two on that route as being some fine river cane.  I have thought about trying to get some there.  What I've seen is just like your picture!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2013)

Here`s a use for rivercane.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132432&highlight=rivercane+arrow


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a use for rivercane.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132432&highlight=rivercane+arrow



Wow, thanks for that. I will cut and dry a batch next time I go.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2013)

pine nut said:


> Where are you? I pass through Hancock County on Hwy 15 and have admired a patch or two on that route as being some fine river cane.  I have thought about trying to get some there.  What I've seen is just like your picture!



I will see where I could drop some on the side of the road(15) next time I go down for you and leatherman to pick up. I used to take 15 but have been going thru Milledgeville lately. I am way over near the cosby boat ramp. I live in Woodstock.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 23, 2013)

sinclair1 said:
			
		

> I learned one thing fast, you cut it off at the ground you had best have some good boots on next time you go out there.



Bamboo does the same and will cause you a $150 lawnmower repair bill as well, I know from experience. It's like trying to mow rebar.


----------



## tracker (Apr 27, 2013)

We have a lot of it on our land in Hancock, and a good bit on some land I roam in Forsyth/Dawson county. I'd share some if someone wanted some. I've cut a bit that I plan to make arrows with. PM me if you want some and let me know what size would be good for you. 

Danny


----------



## zanzibar (Apr 28, 2013)

Tracker,

I'm in Johns Creek in North Fulton. I'd love to get some to make some cane arrows.


----------



## tracker (Apr 30, 2013)

PM sent for information on quantity and size wanted.
Thanks 
Danny


----------



## GLS (May 1, 2013)

You can telescope a small diameter inside a larger diameter and make an excellent trumpet turkey call.  Finish as fancy or as plain as you desire.


----------

